# 2011 VW Jetta sucks.



## ctenidae (Feb 24, 2011)

Had to take my wife's car to the dealership for work yesterday, and they gave me a 2011 Jetta as a loaner. Sadly, the wife's car now won't be ready until tomorrow, so I'm stuck with the econobox for 3 long days.

I've struggled to find anythign nice to say about the car. 2 things that jump out at good are that it only has 700 miles on it, and the terrestrial radio doesn't cut out when I go under a combo highway/train overpass that Sirius just can't penetrate.

At only 700 miles, the car creaks, squeaks, and rattles, the plastic grunts and groans as it warms up, molded edges are sharp adn gaps inconsistent. The engine is anemic, throttle responsse is entirely non-linear, the transmission has a mind of its own (from a stop light, the routine seems to be press the gas, wait, press the gas further, wait, press the gas further, wait as the engine spools up, count down until the transmission engages, then scoop your kidney off the floor after the car kicks you in it on it's rapid run from 1st to 3rd, never getting RPMs above about 2K). Steering is like tugging on a rubberband attached to a marshmallow. It does absorb speedbumps and torn up pavement more smoothly than the 18 inch low profiles on my car do, so I guess that's a positive.

Honestly, I think for the price a Hyundai would be a much better alternative, and that's based on experience driving a rental Hyundai 3-4 years ago. I'm sure VW afficianados will jump on me, and I know there are good VWs, but in my opinion the 2011 Jetta is crap- really going the wrong way, there. If they're the "great" targetting the "good" of Corolla and Civic, I'd hate to see what the Japanese offerings are like.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 24, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Had to take my wife's car to the dealership for work yesterday, and they gave me a 2011 Jetta as a loaner. Sadly, the wife's car now won't be ready until tomorrow, so I'm stuck with the econobox for 3 long days.
> 
> I've struggled to find anythign nice to say about the car. 2 things that jump out at good are that it only has 700 miles on it, and the terrestrial radio doesn't cut out when I go under a combo highway/train overpass that Sirius just can't penetrate.
> 
> ...


 

Just bought my daughter one of these to drive.  is this the low end one.  We got her the SE which has the bigger engine.  I have been in it only a couple of times and it seemed fine.  She likes it and the price was decent for a new driver.  She looked at the Chevy Cruze, Kia Something, and the Mit. Outlander.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 24, 2011)

I had heard they sacrificed the fit and quality of the interior to get the price down.

I did get a chance to check out Philpugs Jetta Wagon TDI and it looked pretty nice. I think the stick shift sure makes a difference too.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 24, 2011)

After my brother's Audi experience and my sister's 2004 Jetta, and all of its problems, I will never consider either brand.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 24, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Just bought my daughter one of these to drive.  is this the low end one.  We got her the SE which has the bigger engine.  I have been in it only a couple of times and it seemed fine.  She likes it and the price was decent for a new driver.  She looked at the Chevy Cruze, Kia Something, and the Mit. Outlander.



It is the low end one, which shows. I'm sure it's reliable overall, and is probably great for teenagers (looks nice, isn't too sporty, but isn't a wood-panelled station wagon, either). It's definitely a price-point car, and probably serves just fine. 

17 year old engine, 5 year old suspension, and 1984 plastics are not a great combination, I think.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 24, 2011)

...oh and my 2008 Honda Civic just hit the 50k mark and I love it.  No problems, sporty, good mileage, and drives awesome!


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 24, 2011)

Farfromgroovin


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 24, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Farfromgroovin



Hell, Frafrommovin until it's good and ready


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 24, 2011)

Made in Mexico production has never been good for VW.  
The models made in Germany have much better overall quality.. 

A friend of mine has a 2010 Jetta TDI Wagon and it's been great, no problems in over a year of ownership. But I'm almost certain that one was made in Germany.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm interested in seeing the GLI version with the IRS. 

This Jetta is interesting to say the least. It's almost a throwback to my 1994 MKIII....2.0 4cyl...solid beam rear axle. They dropped the cost as well. It's part of VW's plan to be the "world leader" in car sales. Funny, just a few years ago, they were chasing after the S-Class Benz with the Phaeton. I'm curious to see how this new Jetta sells. 

I had a made in Mehico VW...it was a very reliable car. German cars can be quirky, but I've found them to be about the same as other makes in terms of reliability.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 24, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Hell, Frafrommovin until it's good and ready


----------



## Edd (Feb 24, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> After my brother's Audi experience and my sister's 2004 Jetta, and all of its problems, I will never consider either brand.



After observing my girlfriends issues with her Audi and the countless poor reliability reports over the last decade, neither will I.

It's a shame because the models tend to drive extremely well.  If that is your priority then you will be a happy VW/Audi owner.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 24, 2011)

Fortunately it's all under warranty, but nnow I've got to wait until Monday to get my wife's car back. Not the end of the world since now I don't have to drive the Jetta tomrrow but still...


----------



## pro2860 (Feb 24, 2011)

Phew! Boy am I glad that we got our daughter a 2010....must be they really cheapened them since then...


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 24, 2011)

Wife had a mid-2000 Jetta and had all sorts of wacky issues with it.  Glad that car is long gone.  And I just heard something on NPR the other day talking about VW wanting to overtake Toyota as the #1 car manufacturer in the world by 2018 or something........I doubt they'll ever make it there.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2011)

I have been wondering how much they've cheapened the feel of the car with the recent reduction of the price.  I guess I'm not too surprised by your assessment c-10.  Out of curiosity, what is it that you normally drive?


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I have been wondering how much they've cheapened the feel of the car with the recent reduction of the price.  I guess I'm not too surprised by your assessment c-10.  Out of curiosity, what is it that you normally drive?



I drive a C300, wife has a 6-speed Cayenne, so the Jetta is obviously not going to win by comparison, but even adjusting for that, it was bad.


----------



## roark (Feb 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I have been wondering how much they've cheapened the feel of the car with the recent reduction of the price. I guess I'm not too surprised by your assessment c-10. Out of curiosity, what is it that you normally drive?


VWs were the most common car in Argentina, particularly the 'GOL' (a ridiculously stripped down golf, I guess?... seriously - the rear seat belts were fixed - not retractable, no trim in the trunk, etc.)


----------



## severine (Feb 24, 2011)

I had a 1997 Cabrio that I believe was made in Mexico. Great car. Only got rid of it because we couldn't fit a carseat in it. They're not all lemons.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2011)

I had an 88 VW Fox in college.  Believe it was made in Mexico.  Biggest piece of crap I've ever driven with the 04 Subaru Legacy Wagon coming in a close second.


----------



## darent (Feb 24, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I had an 88 VW Fox in college.  Believe it was made in Mexico.  Biggest piece of crap I've ever driven with the 04 Subaru Legacy Wagon coming in a close second.



I have to agree with the 04 subie. I own a 2000 outback and was looking to upgrade and test drove a 04 outback with 32000 miles. first they wanted way to much for it and the rest of the car just felt cheapened, It had horrendous wind & road noise, jerky brakes that mushed out and couldn't track a straight line to save its life. my 2000 only has 60000 so I decide to keep it, it is a lot quieter, and subies are not known to be quiet cars, heated seats and mirrors and the rest of the winter package,also a manuel tranny. that 04 was clean on the dealer carfax, but it didn't ride like it.


----------



## dmc (Feb 24, 2011)

I get Jettas for rental cars from time to time..   They are low end..

And in no way resemble the drive or feel of my Tiguan.  

I love my Tiguan way more then my Foresters..    There... i said it...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I had an 88 VW Fox in college.  Believe it was made in Mexico.  Biggest piece of crap I've ever driven with the 04 Subaru Legacy Wagon coming in a close second.



You won't find too many people that think the Fox was a good car.  We've had a few Golfs and Jettas from that vintage that were good to us though.  I have many fond memories of my 87 GTI...


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 24, 2011)

When I lived in VT one of my housemates owned a second generation Scirocco---way cool car!!! Whenever we could get it to start we drove that thing all over the place.


----------



## dmc (Feb 24, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> When I lived in VT one of my housemates owned a second generation Scirocco---way cool car!!! Whenever we could get it to start we drove that thing all over the place.



I had one of those... Sweet ride... Fast as shti.. Put ski racks on the hatch - became the car of choice for ski trips..


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I have many fond memories of my 87 GTI...



+1, I had a 1986 GTI that I bought new. Great car. 
That one was made in the USA, I think in the Westmoreland plant that now makes big screen Sony TVs


----------



## darent (Feb 24, 2011)

dmc said:


> I get Jettas for rental cars from time to time..   They are low end..
> 
> And in no way resemble the drive or feel of my Tiguan.
> 
> I love my Tiguan way more then my Foresters..    There... i said it...



what is the price difference between a forester and a tiguan. foresters go for about 22000 not stripped


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 24, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> When I lived in VT one of my housemates owned a second generation Scirocco---way cool car!!! Whenever we could get it to start we drove that thing all over the place.


I slept in one camping once.  Not so good as a tent, but does an pretty good job at keeping the bears out.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 24, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> When I lived in VT one of my housemates owned a second generation Scirocco---way cool car!!! Whenever we could get it to start we drove that thing all over the place.



Had one of those too  in graduate school. Loved it. It was set up for auto cross.


----------



## dmc (Feb 24, 2011)

darent said:


> what is the price difference between a forester and a tiguan. foresters go for about 22000 not stripped



I think 23 or 24 stripped


----------



## darent (Feb 24, 2011)

dmc said:


> I think 23 or 24 stripped



not bad, I was thinking more.. was comparing a outback to a passat 4motion wagon


----------



## darent (Feb 24, 2011)

dmc said:


> I think 23 or 24 stripped



not bad, I thought it would be more. comparing a outback to a passat 4motion wagon the price diff is a lot


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 24, 2011)

*Happy Mostly VW Guy*

Let's start by saying I never bought a VW Fox!
I had a bad experience with a 1985 Mercury Lynx (Ford Escort) and to say I would never again buy a Ford product again would sound kind of retarded in my opinion.
I had a couple of Honda Civic's and they never got over 200,000 mile on them before they were shot.
My 2000 Golf had over 180K on it when I sold it to my friend's son. He still drives it!
I'm in a 2004 Golf with 68K on it still drives like new 
My Wife loves her 2009 Jetta Wagon TDI at 40k!!

I've had a bunch of other VW's as well a few mid 90 Golfs and a Cabrio too ( My ex-wife's car I'm not gay)
All said the thing I love about VW's is that they still drive well as they age. I hope they don't loose this feel as they move into the future.

My 1984 VW GTI retired with over 350,000 miles on it. (it was then Sold to some one else) for $500.00


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 25, 2011)

IMO, the (by far) coolest VeeeDub was the "Thing". A cuz of mine had one, what fun we had with that. Man-0-man I wish I would've known to buy that "thing" from him.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 25, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> IMO, the (by far) coolest VeeeDub was the "Thing". A cuz of mine had one, what fun we had with that. Man-0-man I wish I would've known to buy that "thing" from him.



http://www.vintagevwcars.com/vw-thing-for-sale.htm


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2011)

I've had 60,000 painfree miles with my VW Tiguan..  But I do here of people having issues..

I think the difference is - I bought mine off the lot and the people that complained special ordered..


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 25, 2011)

dmc said:


> I've had 60,000 painfree miles with my VW Tiguan..  But I do here of people having issues..
> 
> I think the difference is - I bought mine off the lot and the people that complained special ordered..



You think the special order cars come from a different factory or something?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 25, 2011)

Skid...great shot with the Mt Tom front plate!

The Fox was a bit of a unique VW. It was made in Brazil. It was a north/south engine layout in a FWD car (IIRC...kinda like the Audi's had(have). )


----------



## dmc (Feb 25, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> You think the special order cars come from a different factory or something?



No - it's just an observation..  

I find that cars produced in a normal production run don't have issues like special orders..


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2011)

Glenn said:


> The Fox was a bit of a unique VW. It was made in Brazil. It was a north/south engine layout in a FWD car (IIRC...kinda like the Audi's had(have). )



Definitely an odd duck in the NA VW family.  Apparently it was whats called the Gol in Brazil (the car Roark mentioned above), which was the successor to the Beetle there.  The original Brazilian versions had air cooled Beetle engines mounted in the front.


----------



## Edd (Feb 25, 2011)

I was a VW lover in my late teens/twenties (4 Rabbits) and my roommate had a Fox.  I thought that car was pretty fun to drive.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 25, 2011)

An air cooled in the front...that must have been a pretty interesting set up.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 25, 2011)

Glenn said:


> An air cooled in the front...that must have been a pretty interesting set up.



I know I'd be freaked out if I opened the hood of a Fox and found an air cooled engine in there...


----------



## darent (Feb 25, 2011)

had a VW beetle in 68, great car, cheap to run and fix, got drafted and my brother drove it. had a sguare back 1600 in 72-73-74. never had a problem with it and drove it all over the usa. you had to readjust the carb at altitude or it was a pig


----------



## Geoff (Feb 25, 2011)

The 2011 Jetta is a total POS.   It has the wimpy 2.0L engine and can't get out of it's own way.   They cheaped out on the interior.  It even has rear drum brakes.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 12, 2011)

Dropped my car off for warranty service this morning, and got an automatic C300 as a loaner. I only drove it about a mile to work, but I think I can say, without fear of contradiction (because it's my opinion) that I hate automatic transmissions. This doesn't change anything I said about the Jetta, but it does temper the transmission issues.

The car feels heavier, more sluggish, and a whole lot looser than mine. It's akin to being inside a marshmallow. Weird.

/gonna hate shopping for a new car next spring, as more and more standards fall out of production...


----------



## Puck it (Aug 12, 2011)

My daughter has the 2.5L in her 2011 and has decent power.  The base model does suck.  The car is a good teenager though for the price.  And no headaches for me.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2011)

Puck it said:


> My daughter has the 2.5L in her 2011 and has decent power.  The base model does suck.  The car is a good teenager though for the price.  And no headaches for me.



The inline 5 isn't a bad engine.   The 2.slow in the base model is pathetic.    I agree about it being a good teen car.   For an econobox, VWs are as good as you're going to get in a crash.   I have been renting I5 Jettas from Hertz.   I'd never mistake it for my GTI but it's way better than a Corolla.   The Chevy Cruze is the other thing I swap to when Hertz tries to give me a Corolla as an "intermediate".   For a $16,000 GM shitbox, it's not bad.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 12, 2011)

Geoff said:


> The inline 5 isn't a bad engine. The 2.slow in the base model is pathetic. I agree about it being a good teen car. For an econobox, VWs are as good as you're going to get in a crash. I have been renting I5 Jettas from Hertz. I'd never mistake it for my GTI but it's way better than a Corolla. The Chevy Cruze is the other thing I swap to when Hertz tries to give me a Corolla as an "intermediate". For a $16,000 GM shitbox, it's not bad.


 

We actually looked at the Cruze.  A lot of car for the money.  She just like the VW better though.


----------



## Nick (Aug 12, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> After my brother's Audi experience and my sister's 2004 Jetta, and all of its problems, I will never consider either brand.



My first two cars were VW's but the second was a 1993 VW Passat GLX and while the interior was great on that car it caused me so many problems. 

I paid $5k for the car at the time. In 1 year I put over $5500 into it (including routine maintenance items like tires / brakes) and sold it for $1800 a year later. 

Worst car experience ever. :angry:


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 12, 2011)

I just bought one of these 2011 Jetta base models. I more or less agree with the critisisms, but for $15,500 brand new, it is hard to beat. I personally like the look, handling, find it very comfortable and spacious, and have been getting 35 mpg, which is good in my book. Comparisons to higher priced cars really aren't relevant to me, as I wanted new and cheap. They had a beautiful Golf GTI in the showroom for $31,000, but that was not in the cards!


----------



## Glenn (Aug 12, 2011)

Geoff said:


> The inline 5 isn't a bad engine.   The 2.slow in the base model is pathetic.    I agree about it being a good teen car.   For an econobox, VWs are as good as you're going to get in a crash.   I have been renting I5 Jettas from Hertz.   I'd never mistake it for my GTI but it's way better than a Corolla.   The Chevy Cruze is the other thing I swap to when Hertz tries to give me a Corolla as an "intermediate".   For a $16,000 GM shitbox, it's not bad.



The 2.0 is an old engine! Single overhead, 8v. I had the same engine in my 1994 Jetta. It wasn't a rocket in that car...I can't even imagine how it is in a car three generations newer...and heavier. 

C&D says it's "OK": http://blog.caranddriver.com/10best...ty-okay-which-is-to-say-better-than-expected/


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 12, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> I just bought one of these 2011 Jetta base models. I more or less agree with the critisisms, but for $15,500 brand new, it is hard to beat. I personally like the look, handling, find it very comfortable and spacious, and have been getting 35 mpg, which is good in my book. Comparisons to higher priced cars really aren't relevant to me, as I wanted new and cheap. They had a beautiful Golf GTI in the showroom for $31,000, but that was not in the cards!



No doubt, for what it is, it's fine. I just don't want one.


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 12, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> No doubt, for what it is, it's fine. I just don't want one.



I don't blame you seeing the cars you drive! I simply can't afford an expensive car, or even a $20,000 car, for which most people on here would consider cheap. Luckily (in this case) I have never owned a high end car, so I have no point of reference, and actually consider the Jetta to be pretty nice inside and out. It does have a serious lack of power, but the 5 speed helps a little, and 95% of my driving is on country roads and highways, and no city driving at all, which might actually require acceleration. Fortunately for me, I have never been a "car guy", and it is really just transportation for me. The lower price point definitely sold me on the car, but it remains to be seen what it will do for the VW brand.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 12, 2011)

Supposedly the new Jetta has been selling pretty damn well, so VW must be onto something with the cheap stuff. 

While I have yet to drive one, Id be seriously tempted at a Jetta sedan base model with a stick if and when I move back east. Truck will be paid off at that point, and it would be a good new car for the wife.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2011)

Didn't base Golfs used to be cheaper than a base Jetta?

Anyone driven the base Golf?  It's also pretty inexpensive at 18K for the base 2 door.  Wonder if it too suffers similar short comings as some folks are lamenting about the base Jetta.  Sucks you can't get a MT in the 4 door unless you go the TDI route.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 12, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Didn't base Golfs used to be cheaper than a base Jetta?
> 
> Anyone driven the base Golf?  It's also pretty inexpensive at 18K for the base 2 door.  Wonder if it too suffers similar short comings as some folks are lamenting about the base Jetta.  Sucks you can't get a MT in the 4 door unless you go the TDI route.



 I know with the Golf TDI it has the same suspension and everything as the Golf GTI, just a diesel motor. Not sure if that applies to the Jetta line as well. But the diesel golf I know for sure is pretty sporty.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 12, 2011)

Didn't they bring the Rabbit back last year or the year before?


----------



## JimG. (Aug 12, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> I don't blame you seeing the cars you drive! I simply can't afford an expensive car, or even a $20,000 car, for which most people on here would consider cheap. Luckily (in this case) I have never owned a high end car, so I have no point of reference, and actually consider the Jetta to be pretty nice inside and out. It does have a serious lack of power, but the 5 speed helps a little, and 95% of my driving is on country roads and highways, and no city driving at all, which might actually require acceleration. Fortunately for me, I have never been a "car guy", and it is really just transportation for me. The lower price point definitely sold me on the car, but it remains to be seen what it will do for the VW brand.



We think alike in this case...I too look only for reliable transport in a car.

For me, it's the nature of my job. I do like cars and would love to own a high end sports car like a Porsche.

I'm saving that for when I'm a really old fart and can't ski as hard anymore...at that point I will become the older fart who drives way too fast. Plus, I'll have the disposable income to afford the ridiculous maintenance charges that come with owning German vehicles in general.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 12, 2011)

Rabbit/Golf = one and the same. Just a different generation. The add campaigns were pretty funny though for the Rabbit.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Didn't they bring the Rabbit back last year or the year before?



They brought back the Rabbit name for the 5th generation of the Golf, but they seemed to have dropped that again.  The original Rabbit was just what they called the Golf here in the states for it's first generation.  Everywhere else in the world it's always been the Golf.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> I know with the Golf TDI it has the same suspension and everything as the Golf GTI, just a diesel motor. Not sure if that applies to the Jetta line as well. But the diesel golf I know for sure is pretty sporty.



The Golf TDI doesn't have the archaic torsion bar rear suspension of the cheapened Jetta but it also doesn't have the stiffer "sport-tuned" suspension of the MK VI GTI.   Same independent rear suspension technology but a little bit softer.    For a FWD econobox, the MK VI Golf (and 2012 Jetta GLI) has a pretty nice suspension.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Didn't base Golfs used to be cheaper than a base Jetta?
> 
> Anyone driven the base Golf?  It's also pretty inexpensive at 18K for the base 2 door.  Wonder if it too suffers similar short comings as some folks are lamenting about the base Jetta.  Sucks you can't get a MT in the 4 door unless you go the TDI route.



The base Golf is more comparable to the SEL version of the Jetta, which is the top gas powered version.  The Golf just doesn't have as many levels, you can get gas or diesel in 2 or 4 doors.

The gas Golf comes with the 2.5L 5 cylinder and F/R disc brakes, not the 2.0L 4 cylinder that the base Jetta S comes with, or the front disc, rear drum brakes that the S and SE come with.

Those are two of the biggest gripes that I'm aware of.

You can't get the sport suspension with the gas Golf like you can with the Jetta SEL, however the Golf has multilink rear suspension while the Jetta has the old school "twist beam" rear suspension in all trim levels.  The twist beam is pretty much the same rear suspension that they've been using since the original rabbit.  I wouldn't say it's bad, but there's certainly nothing fancy or new about it and I bet the multilink is better.

There's probably other differences in options that you can get (it looks like you can't get a navigation unit in the gas golfs, but you can in the Jetta SEL, for instance), but I'm not really sure.

None of the above applies to the Sportwagen, which is a different animal from the Jetta sedan.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, bringing back the torsion beam was an odd move. And the 2.0. But as mentioned, it is selling rather well. I guess the masses just don't care. 

VW is trying to surpass Toyota's size. Actually, it's now GM since Toyota dropped to #3, with GM being #1 and VW being #2.


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 12, 2011)

According to this thread ->http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4714365

The difference is that the front sway bar on the GTI is 23mm, and the TDI has a 21mm. Relatively negligble, but I will conceed they are different. I was referencing the C&D article mentioned in the thread.

And torsion bars arent that bad. Look at the Mustangs with the track pack. Ive driven the V6 model and couldnt beleive how far they have made a rear torsion bar suspension come along. Not saying they are better, but its not going to ruin your whole driving experience. Most wont even know its back there.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> And torsion bars arent that bad. Look at the Mustangs with the track pack. Ive driven the V6 model and couldnt beleive how far they have made a rear torsion bar suspension come along. Not saying they are better, but its not going to ruin your whole driving experience. Most wont even know its back there.



Having not driven one of the multilink VW's, but having plenty of seat time in torsion bar VWs I tend to agree.

How else are you going to get the rear wheel lift in hard corners that VW is know for? :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2011)

man

the geek meter in this thread is pegged :lol:


----------



## AdironRider (Aug 12, 2011)

I can geek out on car stuff all day. 

A major downside to living in Wyoming is noone gives a shit about vehicles unless its a 1 ton dually diesel. Im stuck on internet forums to get my fix. 

Eyeing a nice project 88 325is though. That should help.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> According to this thread ->http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4714365
> 
> The difference is that the front sway bar on the GTI is 23mm, and the TDI has a 21mm. Relatively negligble, but I will conceed they are different. I was referencing the C&D article mentioned in the thread.



Skimming through the thread it would seem that several people who had driven both the TDI and GTI say that the GTI has a firmer suspension.  The same quote that you got the above sway bar diameter info from also say that the front spring rates are pretty different 33 N/mm for the GTI and 25 N/mm for the TDI.  I'd expect the gas engine in the GTI to be a bit lighter than the TDI, although the overall weight of the GTI is 40 pounds higher, so that might not be the case.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> man
> 
> the geek meter in this thread is pegged :lol:



I used to spend a LOT of time on VWVortex and other automotive forums... before I got back into skiing.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 12, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I used to spend a LOT of time on VWVortex and other automotive forums... before I got back into skiing.



x2. 

I'm still a car nerd.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Skimming through the thread it would seem that several people who had driven both the TDI and GTI say that the GTI has a firmer suspension.  The same quote that you got the above sway bar diameter info from also say that the front spring rates are pretty different 33 N/mm for the GTI and 25 N/mm for the TDI.  I'd expect the gas engine in the GTI to be a bit lighter than the TDI, although the overall weight of the GTI is 40 pounds higher, so that might not be the case.



Yep.   That's the difference between the "stock" suspension on a MK VI Volkswagen and the "sport tuned" version.    You  have to totally ignore the Mexican Jetta sold in the US market since that's now an entirely different car from what is sold in the rest of the world.

There are a lot of days I'd rather have "stock" than my GTI's "sport tuned".   If I'm on a road with expansion joints or truck-worn ruts, it's tough to make a conference call on my Blackberry from all the transmitted road noise.   I had so many Vermont points on my license that I now drive like grandma on all those fun Vermont back roads.   I don't use the last 50 hp the spooled up turbo delivers or the stiffer suspension very often.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2011)

what color is your GTI Geoff?


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The base Golf is more comparable to the SEL version of the Jetta, which is the top gas powered version.  The Golf just doesn't have as many levels, you can get gas or diesel in 2 or 4 doors.



I don't pay much attention to Jettas since I am a hatchback person but I thought the Mexican Jetta was now a totally different car from a MK VI Golf?   Different (longer) wheelbase and different rear suspension.   Different (lower grade) interior.

I believe the 2012 Jetta GLI is made in Europe and is a "real" MK VI Volkswagen.   The others sold in the US are all the Mexican platform with the different interior and old school VW rear suspension.   They upgrade the 2.slow engine to the I5 and ditch the rear drum brakes but it's still not the same mechanicals or interior as any Golf.    The Jetta Sportwagen is also the "real" MK VI Volkswagen with the good interior and independent rear suspension.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> what color is your GTI Geoff?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2011)

I thought it was Orange.  I think the color might be equally at fault as your lead foot in getting speeding tickets.  

When I see an Orange GTI, my mind automatically profiles the driver as a young male with a speedracer mentality.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I thought it was Orange.  I think the color might be equally at fault as your lead foot in getting speeding tickets.
> 
> When I see an Orange GTI, my mind automatically profiles the driver as a young male with a speedracer mentality.



You wouldn't believe how many times I've been pulled over for "driving while orange".

Story:
About 4 weeks ago, I was driving up I-95 to Portsmouth, NH.   At Amesbury, MA, I-95 stopped completely for a major accident.   I bailed off the road and took secondary roads to the Salisbury exit 1/2 mile before the NH state line.   I was following a Japanese CamCord up the highway on-ramp at 25 mph and there was a woman Mass state trooper "guarding the hole" for some construction on the on-ramp.    She waves the CamCord on, points at me, and tells me to pull over.   I get yelled at for 5 minutes for "driving too fast".    I just shut my mouth and let her yell.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2011)

Geoff said:


> I don't pay much attention to Jettas since I am a hatchback person but I thought the Mexican Jetta was now a totally different car from a MK VI Golf?   Different (longer) wheelbase and different rear suspension.   Different (lower grade) interior.
> 
> I believe the 2012 Jetta GLI is made in Europe and is a "real" MK VI Volkswagen.   The others sold in the US are all the Mexican platform with the different interior and old school VW rear suspension.   They upgrade the 2.slow engine to the I5 and ditch the rear drum brakes but it's still not the same mechanicals or interior as any Golf.    The Jetta Sportwagen is also the "real" MK VI Volkswagen with the good interior and independent rear suspension.



I'm basing most of what I said above from what I could find on VW.com.  For the Golfs they clearly state that they have a mulilink rear suspension, as opposed to the twist beam rear they list on the Jetta, or is that what you're saying?  They don't list any of the 2012 Jettas so I can't say about the GLI.

I haven't really been paying much attention to the differences as of late, so it's quite possible that I'm misinformed, or missing something.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 12, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I'm basing most of what I said above from what I could find on VW.com.  For the Golfs they clearly state that they have a mulilink rear suspension, as opposed to the twist beam rear they list on the Jetta, or is that what you're saying?  They don't list any of the 2012 Jettas so I can't say about the GLI.
> 
> I haven't really been paying much attention to the differences as of late, so it's quite possible that I'm misinformed, or missing something.



That is what I meant to say.   I also added that the 2012 Jetta GLI (the Jetta version of the GTI) is German-built (I think) and has the same mechanicals & interior as a GTI.


----------

